# EGD with Bravo Capsule



## bethh05 (Feb 15, 2011)

Does anyone know if the ASC can charge for the capsule if they are supplying it? I know we can only charge the EGD portion but not sure if it is considered an implant.
                                                                                Thank You


----------



## elenax (Feb 17, 2011)

No we don't charge for the capsule...at least I haven't see any information regarding reimbursement for the capsule...we just bill the EGD...


----------

